# August 2013 Photo Thread



## Sweet FA (Aug 2, 2013)

Boiled egg for dinner.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 2, 2013)

sky today


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 2, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> sky today


Freaky 


(Ripe for goatse hands  )


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2013)

Trying out shooting from the hip, a la Johnny Canuck3. It is amazing how people just ignore you, whereas if you lift your camera to your eye, they react immediately. Anyhow a couple of attempts from last weekend.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Way to go, dude!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Way to go, dude!


It was quite amusing, I was with three teenagers and half way through the day one of them asked me so when are you going to start taking photographs? he had no idea I had already taken 50 odd !! 

I am still cutting people's feet off, I have to get used to the angle of view with that lens (20mm) and I lost a few which had potential because I hadn't switched closest object focussing on.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 3, 2013)

A New Mobile App


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> It was quite amusing, I was with three teenagers and half way through the day one of them asked me so when are you going to start taking photographs? he had no idea I had already taken 50 odd !!
> 
> I am still cutting people's feet off, I have to get used to the angle of view with that lens (20mm) and I lost a few which had potential because I hadn't switched closest object focussing on.


 
It took me literally thousands of exposures to get consistent results without looking at the lcd screen.

p.s. ... and I still cut off heads and feet sometimes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It took me literally thousands of exposures to get consistent results without looking at the lcd screen.
> 
> p.s. ... and I still cut off heads and feet sometimes.


You want something with an articulated LCD.

I have several film cameras with top finders and it's amazing how nobody looks at you. I got a Bronica ETRS recently, which is a pretty hefty camera, and I was taking pictures without anybody reacting at all. It was kind of annoying actually as people would just walk in front of the lens in a way that they don't if they think you're taking a photo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You want something with an articulated LCD..


 

I considered that. I think the Canon G10 has it.

I don't want to be looking anywhere near the camera. There's a quote by some famous photographer, along the lines of 'photography arises from a desire to see what the world would be like if you weren't there'. Or something like that.

So far as street goes, I want to take the equivalent of satellite photos. The images recorded with no knowledge by the subjects, that they are in fact subjects. I'm interested in making images of people in their daily lives, not images of people presenting the face and posture they assume when they know a camera is present.

That's just my take on it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2013)

There are different philosophies. Garry Winogrand used to go right up to people on the street, take pictures while talking to them. Cartier-Bresson was more circumspect. Everyone has a balance. Personally, one of the reasons I do street photography is that it forces me to deal with other people to an extent, rather than taking nice safe pictures of buildings or flowers which don't care... but you don't want to ruin the moment or bother folk.

There are all sorts of tricks that you pick up. A guy who was taking a workshop I went to (who has about 40 years experience in street photography) explained about camera angle - there's a certain number of degrees you can be facing away from somebody but have your camera actually turned towards them. Or you can have them in the side of the frame. Or you can take a partner, and pretend to be taking photos of that person but in fact taking them of everyone else (a bit boring for the partner I would have thought). Etc etc.

I find that if you stay in one place obviously with a camera for a while, as long as it's reasonably busy, you suddenly become invisible and can take any pictures you like, because everybody there has seen you from a way off - you've been in the scene since they entered it, you're part of the background. It's surprise and unexpected behaviour that makes people jump and pull faces.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

Brighton Pride St.James's Street Party - 03/08/2013 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157634913923871/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are different philosophies. Garry Winogrand used to go right up to people on the street, take pictures while talking to them. Cartier-Bresson was more circumspect. Everyone has a balance. Personally, one of the reasons I do street photography is that it forces me to deal with other people to an extent, rather than taking nice safe pictures of buildings or flowers which don't care... but you don't want to ruin the moment or bother folk.
> 
> There are all sorts of tricks that you pick up. A guy who was taking a workshop I went to (who has about 40 years experience in street photography) explained about camera angle - there's a certain number of degrees you can be facing away from somebody but have your camera actually turned towards them. Or you can have them in the side of the frame. Or you can take a partner, and pretend to be taking photos of that person but in fact taking them of everyone else (a bit boring for the partner I would have thought). Etc etc.
> 
> I find that if you stay in one place obviously with a camera for a while, as long as it's reasonably busy, you suddenly become invisible and can take any pictures you like, because everybody there has seen you from a way off - you've been in the scene since they entered it, you're part of the background. It's surprise and unexpected behaviour that makes people jump and pull faces.


 
Different people use different approaches. It all depends on what you're looking for. Bruce Gilden gets some interesting photos, but it's not a style that I'd pursue at the moment.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Bruce Gilden gets some interesting photos, but it's not a style that I'd pursue at the moment.


 

Wow. Just Googled Bruce Gilden, very interesting. Mostly black and white, some fantastic photo's on just a cursory search. Gilden's photo's often look very contrived, yours more natural. This one is similar to your style which i was wondering how you achieved until i read that you shoot from the hip. I think it's someone taking a photo of Gilden. (I'm sure you know all this)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 4, 2013)

August about 10 years ago.





Proper photography.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 4, 2013)

This is photography. Fuck your street shots.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 4, 2013)

I could go on. I am fucked with street photography of any genre.


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2013)

You need a holiday Stan. You seem a grumpy fucker of late.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wow. Just Googled Bruce Gilden, very interesting. Mostly black and white, some fantastic photo's on just a cursory search. Gilden's photo's often look very contrived, yours more natural. This one is similar to your style which i was wondering how you achieved until i read that you shoot from the hip. I think it's someone taking a photo of Gilden. (I'm sure you know all this)
> View attachment 38509


 
Yeah, that  looks like him and his flash. I don't know why a lot of photographers think that they have to wear that kind of hat.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> . Fuck your street shots.


 
Why?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yeah, that looks like him and his flash. I don't know why a lot of photographers think that they have to wear that kind of hat.


 
I don't see much point to those hats either (certainly wouldn't be seen dead in one) but, playing devil's advocate, perhaps it keeps the sun out of your eyes without needing to keep pushing your sunglasses clear of the eyepiece/viewfinder on older cameras?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I don't see much point to those hats either (certainly wouldn't be seen dead in one) but, playing devil's advocate, perhaps it keeps the sun out of your eyes without needing to keep pushing your sunglasses clear of the eyepiece/viewfinder on older cameras?


 
That's a possibility.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Why?


 
Possibly that old debate about photography as an art form?
Are they record shots or art? Sort of sums up the two sides of the coin! Anyway who really cares that much either way? Some of your street shots are stunning others not so good


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2013)

Mobile phone camera madness - Sunday Lunch


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Maybe some sort of rectangular crop around the women,trolley and tall building?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> August about 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Don't you really mean a few photos stuck together


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 4, 2013)

I am amazed by my new mobile phone camera 

These £59.99 Huawei Y300 really are a good bit of photographic kit! The only problem is seeing the display in bright sun light.

http://gadgetshow.channel5.com/gadgets/phones/huawei-ascend-y300


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe some sort of rectangular crop around the women,trolley and tall building?


 
Possibly. I cropped it as is, though.

Let's not forget:  the 'submit a photo to the Urban critics' thread, is thataway ------>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Possibly that old debate about photography as an art form?


 
I don't think that's it. He posted a photo of what 'real' photography is. He seems to have a problem with street photography in general.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

He's a pissant.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

I was watching the Vivian Maier documentary and thinking about her street shots. She is incredible really. I like what FM said about that kind of photography making you deal with other people. I have thought a lot about my personality and how I would take those kinds of shots since watching that program. It seems she was quite an abrasive, forceful personality and would go where she liked. She even went to places that others thought too dangerous for a lone woman with an expensive camera. It is useful to read about looking down through a camera rather than straight through a viewfinder too. I have a A300 that has an articulated screen so I'm going to have a go. Apparently VM got to within 3 feet of her subjects, that's really bold.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

Haven't watched that Viv Maier doc yet, must do. I love street photography, taking photos of people, & getting up close & personal. I still have a slight apprehension getting close when trying to take shots of people unknowingly though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

bmd said:


> Apparently VM got to within 3 feet of her subjects, that's really bold.


 

I think it's bold, and it produced some excellent shots for her. But I think that sometimes, street photographers mistake boldness for creativity. You'll see comments in some Flickr groups about getting right up in people's faces when taking street photos, almost as if it was some sort of test of courage, instead of a creative endeavour.

Some aboriginal tribes had a tradition called 'counting coup', during wartime. A warrior gained  prestige if he was able to get close enough to an enemy to touch him with a hand or a stick etc, and get away without being hurt.

I think some of these street photographers think that the counting coup concept has been resurrected on the streets of Manhattan.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

All depends on what glass you've got on the camera, doesn't it? Some shots from friends with 300mm haven't been closer than 20m!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> All depends on what glass you've got on the camera, doesn't it? Some shots from friends with 300mm haven't been closer than 20m!


I think that's cheating, too.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think that's cheating, too.


 

I do too tbh


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Haven't watched that Viv Maier doc yet, must do. I love street photography, taking photos of people, & getting up close & personal. I still have a slight apprehension getting close when trying to take shots of people unknowingly though.


 
Yeah, same here. I wonder about a person's reaction. I don't think I'd be happy with someone getting in my face with their camera.




Mr.Bishie said:


> All depends on what glass you've got on the camera, doesn't it? Some shots from friends with 300mm haven't been closer than 20m!


 

I was thinking about this. I might start with my Beercan and work closer from there. It puts me in mind of that scene from Leon where he talks to the girl about honing his skills. He said he started with the sniper rifle and as he got bettter he moved closer until eventually he used a garotte.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think it's bold, and it produced some excellent shots for her. But I think that sometimes, street photographers mistake boldness for creativity. You'll see comments in some Flickr groups about getting right up in people's faces when taking street photos, almost as if it was some sort of test of courage, instead of a creative endeavour.
> 
> Some aboriginal tribes had a tradition called 'counting coup', during wartime. A warrior gained prestige if he was able to get close enough to an enemy to touch him with a hand or a stick etc, and get away without being hurt.
> 
> I think some of these street photographers think that the counting coup concept has been resurrected on the streets of Manhattan.


 

It's an obvious thing to say but what made her shots stand out, apart from composition and timing, was the light she captured. For me, that was the wonderful thing about her images.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

It's all about the light.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not cheating. It's just about getting a good image. It doesn't matter how you do it. If it works for you taking photos without looking through the viewfinder so that the subjects don't know they're being photographed, that's fine. If you want to shoot on a 1000mm lens and can still get good photos, that's fine. If you want to go up to people with a 20mm lens and confront them and still get a good image, that's fine.

It's not about a particular technique, or a particular bit of kit, or any particular form of post processing. It's about the image. Anyone who's more concerned with the kit or the technique isn't a photographer - they're a bore.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I do too tbh


It just doesn't look right, for me... the tight angle means that pictures look cropped and artificial and flat, like surveillance photos, and don't give the feel of being in the scene. I've seen some good street stuff with long lenses but it tends to be small details of people relatively close - an expression, a gesture, somebody's hand holding something - rather than more full-body shots from a long distance.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> It's not cheating. It's just about getting a good image. It doesn't matter how you do it. If it works for you taking photos without looking through the viewfinder so that the subjects don't know they're being photographed, that's fine. If you want to shoot on a 1000mm lens and can still get good photos, that's fine. If you want to go up to people with a 20mm lens and confront them and still get a good image, that's fine.
> 
> It's not about a particular technique, or a particular bit of kit, or any particular form of post processing. It's about the image. Anyone who's more concerned with the kit or the technique isn't a photographer - they're a bore.


 

I agree with you to a certain extent, it's all about the image, how you got it doesn't matter. But I found that watching that program about Vivian Maier and listening to them talk about how she captured her images, gave me insight and inspiration that I will use in my own photography. It's almost like it gave me permission to take certain shots. She took shots where she cut off parts of the subject, whereas I would be trying to get it all in. Her shots of people from behind made me think again about my passion for that kind of shot, I'd stopped taking them because I got it into my head that they weren't right. Her shots of legs from the knees to the feet, I liked taking shots like that but, again, had talked myself out of them.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

At the end of the day bmd it's about confidence - & also the situation. Yesterday at the Brighton Pride St party, people do love to have their photos taken. One girl did comment when I got in very close for a portrait, & said, "Oooh, you're very close" - to which I responded with a muntered smile that I like to get up close & personal, & I took some more.

Trying to move quietly over Brighton's pebbled beach, to take subtle shots of people sat near the waters edge is a tad harder 

Thing is, If there's a photo, take it 

This one for example -







Not a great photo, but I felt kind of sorry for her - exploited? under paid? looking sad, having a quick fag during her 18 hour shift. I was worried she'd spot me taking it.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

I tend to overthink shots tbh. It's interesting what you say about your judgements on the woman in the photo. In the VM documentary a woman talked about her being judgemental in some shots, in the way that she took shots of children crying with parents who didn't seem to care.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> It's not cheating. It's just about getting a good image. It doesn't matter how you do it. If it works for you taking photos without looking through the viewfinder so that the subjects don't know they're being photographed, that's fine. If you want to shoot on a 1000mm lens and can still get good photos, that's fine. If you want to go up to people with a 20mm lens and confront them and still get a good image, that's fine.
> 
> It's not about a particular technique, or a particular bit of kit, or any particular form of post processing. It's about the image. Anyone who's more concerned with the kit or the technique isn't a photographer - they're a bore.


 
I think Fridge is right though about the look of telephoto images: they have a flat depth of field as a result of telephoto lens compression. There might be images that that will work for, but often it seems to rob some of the aesthetic quality.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

bmd said:


> that kind of shot, I'd stopped taking them because I got it into my head that they weren't right..


 
My modus operandi with photos is subjugate the head, to the gut[feeling].

What I do is walk around, and when I see a photo, I point the camera and try to get it.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> My modus operandi with photos is subjugate the head, to the gut[feeling].
> 
> What I do is walk around, and when I see a photo, I point the camera and try to get it.


 

That's my modus operandi for life. My head always has other ideas.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> My modus operandi with photos is subjugate the head, to the gut[feeling].
> 
> What I do is walk around, and when I see a photo, I point the camera and try to get it.


For what it's worth, I like a lot of your photos.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Some photos from last night. I call it 'The Fireworks crowd meets the Gay Pride Week Crowd'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> For what it's worth, I like a lot of your photos.


 
Thanks; I like yours as well.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 4, 2013)

Feel the love


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Feel the love


 
I like yours, too.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 4, 2013)

Drunk and grumpy last night. I seriously need a holiday. Just 3 more weeks and I'm off a traveling  Will take proper film cameras.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2013)

I love this guy's street photographs
http://www.pbase.com/dave1/root


----------



## albionism (Aug 5, 2013)

The thing in the sea


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 5, 2013)

From that craptastic mobile phone camera. The lens bokeh is even good


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricoh GR


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricoh GR


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 6, 2013)

What ISO were the first two there (of the musicians) shot at? I'm thinking of them in the context of performance vs m43.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2013)

1950's Agfa Karat 12


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 7, 2013)

1950's Agfa Solinette 35mm Folding Camera


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 7, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What ISO were the first two there (of the musicians) shot at? I'm thinking of them in the context of performance vs m43.


The first picture was taken at an ISO of 1000 and was given quite a bit of post processing (of levels) to lighten it. That explains the poor quality in that respect. The second one was taken at an ISO of 4500 and given hardly any post processing. I prefer that result.FridgeMagnet


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 8, 2013)

Old 127 film camera dating from early 20th century


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The first picture was taken at an ISO of 1000 and was given quite a bit of post processing (of levels) to lighten it. That explains the poor quality in that respect. The second one was taken at an ISO of 4500 and given hardly any post processing. I prefer that result.FridgeMagnet


 
I have to say I was expecting slightly better results given the size of the sensor. Were the images cropped? And should we take this chat to the Ricoh GR thread?!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 9, 2013)

Those interior pictures were taken in very dull light where I would not have attempted to photograph with my LX3. They are hosted on Photobucket which crops them automatically. You can click on them to see the full size.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2013)

30,000 feet


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2013)

What you been smoking?


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2013)

On route to Gran Canaria - last week 


Tweaked  version...


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Taken by ms starfish.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 9, 2013)

Wadebridge Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr




Wadebridge Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr

This lasted less than three minutes!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 9, 2013)

Great sunset RoyReed  I guess I was not out at the right time tonight !!


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2013)

Another by ms starfish. Taken from our back door.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Hole in platform 4 Tulse Hill Station.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Aug 10, 2013)

Chicken Pox!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 10, 2013)

Poor little person, Chicken Pox must be very irritating..


----------



## weltweit (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Aug 10, 2013)

Anglesey


----------



## weltweit (Aug 10, 2013)

dweller said:


> Anglesey


That is very vivid dweller.
And it looks like a super wide lens, what was it?


----------



## dweller (Aug 10, 2013)

It's the Samyang 7.5mm fisheye for micro 43rds.
Really great lens.
I did spice up the photo a little bit using a Lightroom preset.

That green colour really was like that though. Great light that day.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 12, 2013)

Nikki


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 13, 2013)

One of my kites




Rokkaku Kite with Carp Banners by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 16, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> 1950's Agfa Solinette 35mm Folding Camera


 
That excites me unnaturally.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 16, 2013)

LG Optimus 4x HD & Snapseed


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## RoyReed (Aug 17, 2013)

Cadillac


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2013)

August 10 years ago. I'm searching old archives. Have just dusted old slr's for new use also though.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2013)

Taken with a Russian Zorki C & Industar 22.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2013)

The Middy taken with a Hauwei Mobile Camera!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 18, 2013)

Another from August 10 years ago.



There is a reason for dragging this up. Someone has invited me to the very same village in the depths of NE Andalucia. I think it would be fun to try and recreate this one 10 years on.

From the same day of shooting as the previous posted in this thread. For those interested this was shot on a Contax 35mm SLR with standard 50mm lens heavily filtered in red + a polariser. Good lens hood was important also. F22 at 125th. Ilford FP4. Very bright white washed Andalucian village in midday August light! Scanned from negative (no PS correction). The final print was toned down a little using Multigrade at grade 1.

It remains my favourite casual portrait shot. They were a great bunch of kids. No language barrier problems here 

Hopefully I will meet them again soon.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pic Stanley Edwards, What colour were the walls on either side of the door, actually?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Addy (Aug 19, 2013)

A dummy and a street mime artist...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 19, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Nice pic Stanley Edwards, What colour were the walls on either side of the door, actually?


 
Typically pale turquoise/blue/grey/don't show the dust on the bottom half of houses here. Very bright light, hence the possibility of using a very strong red colour gate.


----------



## albionism (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Another from August 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 39435
> 
> ...


 





On similar subject taken about 15 years ago with my own kids. Camera used was a folding Voigtlander 6x9 c1920's with a wire frame viewer!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 20, 2013)

Those wire frame viewers were a good idea. Known as "sports finders" they were a lightweight and convenient help in framing in a hurry. Several of today's compacts that need expensive plug in optical viewfinders would benefit from a simple fold down frame that sat in the flash bracket.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2013)

Today village green pond fly tipping


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Those wire frame viewers were a good idea. Known as "sports finders" they were a lightweight and convenient help in framing in a hurry. Several of today's compacts that need expensive plug in optical viewfinders would benefit from a simple fold down frame that sat in the flash bracket.


 

Those frames would be good on a mobile phone camera! I cannot see the display in bright light so an old solution might be the best fix?


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

View from my campsite, 2am at Beautiful Days, Devon.

I cant believe how well the Olympus OM-D handled this photo. It was almost pitch black - you can see the stars! -  and the camera was hand-held.
(f2, 1/2secs exposure, ISO 3200)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


>


 
Possibly another holocaust type photo? Like that old look, almost photographic plate style with those edges


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 20, 2013)

Orfordness transmitting station now mothballed. Was BBC World Service 648 kHz and later Radio Netherlands relay transmitter 1296 khz. Was some talk of Radio China International using the site - possibly an improvement on BBC mundane international content!?






Orford Castle View - Both taken with Russian Zorki C & Industar 22.


----------



## dweller (Aug 20, 2013)

butterfly by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Possibly another holocaust type photo? Like that pld loo,  almost photographic plate style with those edges



Local cricket field. Liked the effect but forgot how i did it :-(


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)

Rodley Canal Swing Bridge - Leeds.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 21, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 39471
> 
> View from my campsite, 2am at Beautiful Days, Devon.
> 
> ...


 

Fantastic photo. The variety of colour draws the eye all over the place. Beautifully framed as well.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

Some shit August photography...



It was St Stephen's day in Hungary.

Roland does English with a brummy attitude and accent. He is Hungarian and knows my mate .Zoltan,


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

Deeds enjoying the sun with Sino.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

The Israel family saying good bye after their holiday.

This is really a night in Plaza Nueva. A night after Roland and Deeds have left.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

Sasha posing something awful. Likes a camera does Sasha


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

Juan killing an investment in a single full moon night.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

The commanding performer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 21, 2013)

Saving the rest for a rainy day.

Disposable cheapo with broken screen.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 22, 2013)

The Middy taken last weekend! 
Olympus XA and DIY kitchen sink dev.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 24, 2013)

Enjoyed those.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is something more 'contemporary', but possibly 10 years older.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 24, 2013)

Photos that didn't make the cut for this months "Food & Drink" competition:

 

Hot Busy kitchen





Cup Cake ..


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2013)

Some Mini toys


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 24, 2013)

More from last weekend. Olympus XA, Ilford Kentmere 100 Film and DIY developing in kitchen sink. Chemical mix had been used possibly three times with no temperature control. Images have also been Photoscaped


----------



## teqniq (Aug 25, 2013)

Migrant Hawker dragonfly on the Ely trail, Cardiff 25/08/13


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 25, 2013)

Stamford Stirling Stockport by redspotted, on Flickr

ISO 3200 on my Lumix GF2 - could be worse tbh.


----------



## dweller (Aug 25, 2013)

Champcelee by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2013)

la belle cosnoise by dweller88, on Flickr




Sunday dance by the Loire by dweller88, on Flickr




Sunday dance by the river Loire by dweller88, on Flickr




Sunday dance by the river Loire by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2013)

Speckled Wood


----------



## dweller (Aug 26, 2013)

More from France




horses by dweller88, on Flickr




horses by dweller88, on Flickr

and one more dance



Sunday dancing by the river Loire by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2013)

hey dweller nice sets of pics ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Maybe some sort of rectangular crop around the women,trolley and tall building?


 
God no. The 'empty' space to the left is a big part of the image. The colours in the bus stop shelter mirror the colours the old woman has. She's alone and to the right, whereas there are other people busy and together on the left, highlighting her isolation.

God no.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> It's not cheating. It's just about getting a good image. It doesn't matter how you do it. If it works for you taking photos without looking through the viewfinder so that the subjects don't know they're being photographed, that's fine. If you want to shoot on a 1000mm lens and can still get good photos, that's fine. If you want to go up to people with a 20mm lens and confront them and still get a good image, that's fine.
> 
> It's not about a particular technique, or a particular bit of kit, or any particular form of post processing. It's about the image. Anyone who's more concerned with the kit or the technique isn't a photographer - they're a bore.


 
Absolutely agree.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2013)

Uncompressed original of one of the above photographs here: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/HocusEye/media/HornsRicoh13/H0001516P_zps49044608.jpg.html

You have to click on the magnifying glass at the bottom right. That brings up another version of the small picture with its own magnifying glass which you click again and hey presto, the original massive picture.

Aperture was F/2.8 and shutter speed 1/40th of a second ISO 800 on Manual. Ricoh GR


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2013)

lol

















some crap masquerading as art, or some such bollocks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2013)

I've missed photos.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Aperture was F/2.8 and shutter speed 1/40th of a second ISO 800 on Manual. Ricoh GR


Either that was much better lit than it looks or the GR is way better with shadow detail than I would have thought - I'd tend to shoot that sort of thing at least two stops higher, say f2, 1/60 and 1600. (Or f1.7ish, 1/125 and 1600, capturing mostly highlights.)


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2013)

Cosne Cinema


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Either that was much better lit than it looks or the GR is way better with shadow detail than I would have thought - I'd tend to shoot that sort of thing at least two stops higher, say f2, 1/60 and 1600. (Or f1.7ish, 1/125 and 1600, capturing mostly highlights.)




The biggest, aperture on the Ricoh is f/2.8 but there was no need to increase the ISO beyond 800. Check out the black gauze on the speaker of the Marshall amp at the back of the stage on the full sized image, for shadow detail.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2013)

My latest muse receiving a 1957 Yashica J*.

She is beautiful. A gorgeous person, and very happy with her parting gift. I'm posting this here simply because we both share a love of photography, and I need to rant a little (as ever). We have barely had a moment alone due to all the needy homeless people who flock to me. My life as a street artist is great - you get meet so many people. Too many. It is complicated also. How can you tell people to fuck off and leave us alone when that person is a very vulnerable, mixed up, over sensitive type? Nobody pays me to give these people the time and attention they need. Thankfully, Marta recognises this. She is one of the few. We have a dinner date, and will visit her in Florence one day. I am a very lucky man, but fuck - I have to work for it.

I am getting back into 'life' photography.

*yeah - OK*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 28, 2013)

Yashica J* as fresh as the day it left the factory. 100% mechanical.

Photograph taken on a €49 Fujifilm thing. Flash for fill in early evening sunlight.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 28, 2013)

dweller said:


> Cosne Cinema


 
Fabulous picture and I do like the Art Deco Eden Cinema.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2013)

Recently had old film developed.  Zorki C Industar 22


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 28, 2013)

Olympus XA


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 28, 2013)

Mucking about on holiday


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2013)

Just remembered that my new laptop has a card reader built in. It's not like I've had it since before Christmas or anything.

Anyway, that makes the need to find my long-lost cable for my ricoh grd no longer an issue.

This stuff is from 2008. It's just been sitting there.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 29, 2013)

​Henry Parker​


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry Vintage Paw to break up your set of black and white images. My picture looks completely out of place.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2013)

Heh, they were posted hours apart, not intended to go together really. But thanks 

Anyway, I like the juxtaposition of all the different stuff on here.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 29, 2013)

Victoria Pub & Brewery Earl Soham. Zorki C & Industar 22 with DIY dev.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 30, 2013)

Middy - Olympus XA


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2013)

Not exactly the right place for it, but check out this link for a beautiful piece of art.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23892289


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 31, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Not exactly the right place for it, but check out this link for a beautiful piece of art.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23892289


 

Slightly better than my recent efforts at abstract.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 31, 2013)

WOOF Sausages


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## dweller (Aug 31, 2013)

out with the CCTV and the dynamic BW setting on my GF1
a couple of waterside flowers in Clissold park and
then one of the grapevine that has invaded the apple tree where I live
It was funny to see all these bunches of grapes up there with the apples.
the hexagonal out of focus points are a bit ugly but if I'd had the lens wide open the flowers would have been too blurred


----------

